# Beaslbob builds



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm starting this thread as I thought it would be interesting to see all the tanks that are using his method. So if everyone that is doing one please post some pics here.

Beaslbob post pics of some of your tanks here so we can see how close people are getting to yours.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

susankat said:


> I'm starting this thread as I thought it would be interesting to see all the tanks that are using his method. So if everyone that is doing one please post some pics here.
> 
> Beaslbob post pics of some of your tanks here so we can see how close people are getting to yours.


Can hardly wait to see the pics.

Also can't post at work. will try at home sometime.


my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

susankat said:


> I'm starting this thread as I thought it would be interesting to see all the tanks that are using his method. So if everyone that is doing one please post some pics here.
> 
> Beaslbob post pics of some of your tanks here so we *can see how close *people are getting to yours.




Hopefully not close at all






and way way far and away better and better.*old dude


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

This one is similar to it, but only has 2 layers, first layer is potting soil, topped with a couple inches of playsand.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am doing first layer peat,and then the voodoo river over it.Not sure how itll turn out,but I have to wait a couple weeks,until we redo the livingroom floor.For now the poor fishes are going in the office.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

well you just KNOW I have to post some pics of my 30 gallon here 

used the traditional peat moss, play sand, and gravel layers (think I went a little too much on the gravel, but it's working out...)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does i have to be level?I like the back higher than the front,and was hoping I could still do it this way.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No Bev it doesn't have to be level.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I think it would work fine either way

not sure how you'd do the layers. it would probably be easiest just to slope the bottom peat moss layer how you want it, and then put the rest of your layers on top of that, following the contour


I'll be moving in about 2 months, and I'll have to break my tank down to move it. when I set it back up, I'm going to go with the same layout as I have now with all of the plants in the back, so I plan on making the front really low


----------



## Zack2013 (Mar 21, 2011)

10g tank

i did 2 inches of peat moss then an inch of sand then about an inch of natural colored gravel...got the idea and instructions from beaselbob himself i have 4 plants....although i am currently running a filter because some of the plant leaves were brown and fell off when i got them they are in way more light now hopefully they come around


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im running a filter on mine as well.Its filling up.So far there has been a little peat float,but you wont see it for the duckweed,lol.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The bad thing about slopes is over time it settles out pretty flat unless there is hardscape to keep it in place. One of my tanks has slowly flattened out over the last 4-5 months.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Still filling.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ill get better pics tonight.The glass doors are too bright.They get covered next week.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

finally at home and found out I don't have all the pictures I thought.

But here is a picture of the start up parameters on the 20g long that used to be on our back porch. Actually this is probably the prettiest to us aquarium nerds. note the x axis is not linear.

Click on it to see it in another window full size


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

and the 20g long but very dark.

Tank was actually on back porch and screen to outside is directly behind tank.

notice the "high tech" cover and lights. Like $40 from home depot.


<a href="http://s492.photobucket.com/albums/rr284/beaslebob/aquariums/20%20FW%20Leiden/?action=view&current=20070919overallsmall.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr284/beaslebob/aquariums/20%20FW%20Leiden/20070919overallsmall.jpg" border="0" alt="overall sept 2007"></a>


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

a 10g setup with beaslbob build click on picture to show short video


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

just goofing around now. For the reef tank guys here is my source for live rock. $20/ton *old dude

<a href="http://s492.photobucket.com/albums/rr284/beaslebob/liverocks/?action=view&current=rockssmall.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr284/beaslebob/liverocks/rockssmall.jpg" border="0" alt="reef,tanks,aquariums,liverock"></a>


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

And here is a tank immediately after setup before I started the layering

Isn't that purty?*r2*r2


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

beaslbob said:


> Hopefully not close at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeppers

ya'all did much better than mine.

Awesome tanks*old dude


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> And here is a tank immediately after setup before I started the layering
> 
> Isn't that purty?*r2*r2


Now thats what I call a blackwater tank,lol


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's a collage of my initial 10G build.

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/?action=view&current=drysandstoneblocks-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/th_drysandstoneblocks-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

Don't mind the blue tinted pictures I was playing with my camera settings.

Initial setup:


What it looks like now:



Yes I am still runing filters but I only use the air stone (middle back) at night, left air stone is for CO2 (always runing).


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

interesting collage


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm being a lazy mouseless bum and not posting pics of my tank, but I ended up with 1.5" sphagnum peat moss, a layer of API Laterite, and 2" of Fluorite on top. Deep deep substrate level, but my plants have literally doubled in size since a month ago. I'm seeing roots along the edges, and the crypts are putting shooters up out of the substrate near the main plants.

mec - that's actually the exact same peat moss bundle I used.

bob - Maybe it was the lack of incorporation of sand, but I had zero floaties and zero cloudiness from the start because I soaked my moss and washed my Fluorite.

Also, plant growth is not solely due to the substrate - I'm also running pressurized CO2 with a reactor that achieves a 100% diffusion rate for up to 4 bps, dosing potassium, phosphate, sulfate, traces and chelated iron, running a T5 over my tank, and doing weekly 30% PWC's as I'm doing an EI dosing scheme on my fertz.

By the way, if anyone would like a full-grown tiger lotus plant, wisteria plant(s), or a handful of riccia moss, I've got extra and I'll sell for the cost of shipping and making another aquarist happy.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

here's a short video of the tank I post earlier 

shot today



YouTube - Planted 30 Gallon Aquarium Update - 3/31/2011


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Guy I would be interested in the lotus and some ricca.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

susankat said:


> Guy I would be interested in the lotus and some ricca.


PM me


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm really happy with the Peat Moss Long Fiber I'm using, it's sold in a much smaller package which is more convient for the smaller tanks. but I would say it could put 1-2 inch covering on the bottum of a 30"x12" tank easy I set up two 10G with one package and still had a lot left over.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

here's my 20. when I first set it up it looked like this


Now it looks like this


I originally had problems with my plants not thriving. They turned brown and died off. I have attributed this to the water conditioner I was using that contained a lot of salt. I have since discontinued using it and my plants have exploded! I have a wisteria forest which is just what I hoped for 

here's a little male juvie guppy that was born in this tank, gettin a real purdy tail


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks great, Niki. Pretty soon you'll be doing like I do and throwing away more than I keep. Cool looking Gup! I like his tail. hmm...that doesn't sound right......


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah Ben that's doesn't sound right, however I have several male guppies that look great as well.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Niki7 said:


> ...
> I originally had problems with my plants not thriving. They turned brown and died off. I have attributed this to the water conditioner I was using that contained a lot of salt. I have since discontinued using it and my plants have exploded! I have a wisteria forest which is just what I hoped for
> 
> ...


I hope all take note of this. When I first started posting on other forums many years ago not using the water conditioners was considered dangerous, experimental, and unproven advice. But your experience agrees with mine so thanks to you and this forum for allowing such dangerous, experimental, and unproven methods to be expressed.

And you tank looks awesome as well. *old dude


my .02


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I like his tail. hmm...that doesn't sound right......



lol not that there's anything wrong with that
:glasses-wink:


----------

